# Plants=No siphoning?



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

I read this in another post, and was wondering if its true, if it is, ill start using plants! lol, also, i have a 55g and would like to stock it with bigger fish, instead of 20 2 inch fish, id like a max of ten but id like 3-5, what would be good with other fish that gros 6+ in?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is no such thing as a perfect ecosystem. It may reduce the amount of water changes but it will not eliminate them.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with fish_doc. If you have the entire floor of your tank planted you won't have to do gravel vacuuming, but you'll still have to do water changes.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

So with a few plants would you still have to clean the rest of the gravel and just avoid the area just around the plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct. And you will still have to vacuum where the plants are, just not down to the gravel.


----------

